# measuring fish



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

what do u guys use to measure fish?? is ther some ruler sticker you know of i can slap on the side og the yak or just make some marks with a sharpie? dont want to fumble with a tape. and yes, i keep fish.:fishing:


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

I just drop my pants, whip it out and measure the fish. Unfortunately...I can only size small baitfish that way <sigh>.

Joke aside, I used a sharpie to draw a ruler on the side of my yak. But it washed off. So I just keep a tape measure handy and get a quick reading. I'm not worried about accidently misjudging and keeping a non-keeper that way, I always add or subtract an inch as needed so I'm sure to be within guidelines.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

You can buy the sticky tape rulers and attach them along the side of your cockpit. They will last a long time. Mine has been on for a year and a half so far, and looks new.

I believe they go up tp 48"....not sure. I cut mine at 32".

I tend to fumble around with any other type of ruler, they can be a PITA with a fish that is mildy ticked off , and flopping around.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

where do you get the sticky tape ruler? thanks


----------



## fishingrod (May 3, 2004)

I have a rule on my paddle shaft. Here is pic. I'll see if I can find the website where I purchased the tape.


----------



## fishingrod (May 3, 2004)

I ordered my tape from legal limits. It's the 36" tape.

http://legal-limits.com/page/14ilq/Contact_Us.html

When I fish in catch photo and release tournaments I now use the Cabelas Hawg Trough

http://www.cabelas.com/prod-1/0002065013580a.shtml


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

i picked mine up at the bait shop most carry them. putting it on the paddle is a good idea, put mine on the side also looks and works great.i have a 2 piece paddle and it would probably get messed up in my truck.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

I tried the paddle tape, the letters wore off from paddling and the tape stiffened and peeled up... the P13 doesn't have smooth plastic surface, so I ended up taking a tape measure and marking lengths in inches along the footwell with a Sharpie. Works like a champ, and the fish stay pretty secure in the footwell... some people might be reluctant to draw on there new kayak... but what the hell, you're not out there for a fashion show


----------



## Soaked (Jul 21, 2006)

I tried using those sticky tape rulers along the side of my yak but it kept falling off. I have a yellow Scrambler and it has a very textured surface. I even tried glueing it on.

Eventually I got disgusted, put another one on and traced all the lines and numbers with a soldering iron. I removed the sticky ruler, colored in the grooves with a thin permanent black magic marker, and presto! Very permanent, very accurate, very easy to use.

It can't be damaged in any way, I just have to color in the lines every 2-3 months.


----------



## NCSrfsh (Nov 29, 2005)

At the Prince William Co Fair the VDGIF were giving away stick on tape measures with Trophy Fish Awards marked on it. Goes to 42". They were free.
'


----------



## mickeyg (Mar 26, 2007)

I bought a bps tape , cut it in half and and installed ( only kept ruler ) . Works fine .


----------



## MacPE6 (Feb 28, 2006)

I used the sharpie on the side of the yak. Measured out 36". Large marks ever inch and smaller marks at the half inch. 

I also highlighet the 12", 15" 18 and 27" marks. 

I carry a measuring take for back up and comfirmation if needed.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

fishingrod said:


> I have a rule on my paddle shaft. Here is pic. I'll see if I can find the website where I purchased the tape.


thats an awesome idea!



Jesse


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Great idea..... I used to mark my rods.. but the paddle is a great idea.. Unless it rubs off easy? during frequent paddling..?


----------



## kq6 (Dec 16, 2003)

the paddle is on your lap, place fish on lap and measure. dont remember where i bought mine but it has stayed on my at paddle for two years.

ken c


----------



## fishingrod (May 3, 2004)

The measuring tape sticker I bought from

http://legal-limits.com/page/14ilq/Contact_Us.html 
has been on my paddle for 2 years and haven't had any problems with it peeling off, etc... However, I do have a Hobie so the paddle is not in my hands that often. I think it's pretty durable. 
Their website says it's weatherproof. "Self adhesive white vinyl-black print, weatherproof ruler tape measure that apply to a boat."


----------



## Sledge142 (Jan 11, 2005)

*Nail Polish*

...put it on the side of my yak in 6" increments (with another mark at 14" and 19")...


----------

